
Master npm - javinpaul
https://hashnode.com/post/master-npm-in-under-10-minutes-or-get-your-money-back-cjqmak392001i7vs2ufdlvcqb
======
matharmin
The article covers the basics, but not even close to mastering.

shrinkwrap should really not be used anymore - package-lock is mostly
automatic, and much better than shrinkwrap for what you want to do in most
projects.

If you want to talk about mastering npm, there are way more topics to cover,
such as resolving issues when upgrading (`npm ls` helps here) and checking for
vulnerabilities (`npm audit`).

------
orf
I'm not sure if any of this can be considered mastering NPM. In reality this
is a uber-basic introduction to a handful of the most simple commands.

